# Most durabe wheel sealant for winter



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

edit: *DURABLE*... curse my early morning typing ability and this forum's inability to change thread titles!!

Despite other people already setting a good precedent, I feel bad talking about winter when the summer doesn't feel like it really got going (again!), but I'm ordering my winter wheels and tyres right now so I'm afraid I have to ask 

No holds barred, is there any concensus on THE ultimate sealant when it comes to durability?

I don't care if it doesn't shine very well - truth is that I won't do more than wave a jetwash at the wheels for the whole of winter anyway - I just want something that will last long enough to protect the wheels as long as possible over the winter, when my car will get driven in all conditions.

I should say that I'll have a wheels-off clean and re-seal around the half way mark (December), so I'm not really expecting something to last the whole of winter.

I use Autobahn myself, but like all SV products that's about looks rather than durability.

Reading around here, Gtechniq seem to have the market sewn up for durability in other products, but I'm open to absolutely all ideas.

Thanks folks


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

gtechniq C5

end thread 

if you apply it now it'll still be going come next winter but probably won't see it completely off. it's been on a cars wheels i applied for 12 months now and it's still working, i'll be reapplying some in a couple of weeks for the winter.

the wheels need to be immaculately clean for proper bonding though. i give it the full works....

wheels off, clean with bilberry, clean with ironX, tardis, rinse down, clay, polish lightly with gtechniq P1, IPA wipe down (not strictly needed with P1 though) and then apply C5.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

If coatings count, C5 for sure. 
C5 required a big effort in prep but it will out-stand in results.

If you are looking for a proper sealant, Planetpolish Wheel seal&shine is very easy to use and durable. I like to use ZCS on wheel, it would last long and you can easily add another coat to keep it strong.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

C5 you will only need to wave a pressure washer over them for the next 8-12months


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would vote Zanio CS....got it on the A6's wheels and its still working a dream.

Hell even if it rains the brake dust rolls off!


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

If you don't want a cheap alternative AG EGP is pretty darn good too!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

+1 for C5

but if you didn't want to go down that route FK1000p is a good durable product I also like CG jetseal.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nanolex professional is also worth considering, very very similar to Gtechniq and cheaper


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I would say C.Quartz.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Planet polish ws&s for me,great price and easy to apply. I put some AG intensive tar remover on the inside of my alloys at the w'end to get rid of some greasy marks and thought it would strip the sealant but it was still beading strong.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

country boy said:


> Planet polish ws&s for me,great price and easy to apply. I put some AG intensive tar remover on the inside of my alloys at the w'end to get rid of some greasy marks and thought it would strip the sealant but it was still beading strong.


That is very impressive !


----------



## 330-Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

Where is the most competitive place to buy C5?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Nanolex professional is also worth considering, very very similar to Gtechniq and cheaper


Similar or same buddy ????


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-opti-coat-20-permanent-paint-coating.php?cPath=66

Gtechniq
Nanolex
Wolfs
Permanon

Choose one which will withstand the the heat of burning brake dust and also repels dust :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

chillly said:


> Similar or same buddy ????


Similar. :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Nanolex Professional gets my vote - upto 24months should be possible.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

chillly said:


> Similar or same buddy ????


Similar as Andrew has said, either will do the job for you.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

330-Singh said:


> Where is the most competitive place to buy C5?


Straight from Gtechniq


----------



## 330-Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Nanolex Professional gets my vote - upto 24months should be possible.


When do you get these back in stock as I see you are out of stock at the moment


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> Nanolex Professional gets my vote - upto 24months should be possible.


Interestingly, here are the official website claims for C5 and Professional;



Nanolex Website on Professional said:


> The coating is exceptionally long lasting - when applied in accordance with our guidelines the car is protected for 2+ years





G|techniq Website on C5 said:


> A single application lasts up to one year


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

330-Singh said:


> When do you get these back in stock as I see you are out of stock at the moment


It'll be a few weeks - best idea is to email us via the product page and we'll email you as soon as the stock arrives.





amiller said:


> Interestingly, here are the official website claims for C5 and Professional;


We've erred on the side of caution but if Florian reckons on 2years+ then he'll probably be right!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> We've erred on the side of caution but if Florian reckons on 2years+ then he'll probably be right!


Oh, I wasn't doubting your findings, I was merely trying to help the original poster decide based on manufacturer claims. (sometimes more objective than forum posts!) :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

amiller said:


> Oh, I wasn't doubting your findings, I was merely trying to help the original poster decide based on manufacturer claims. (sometimes more objective than forum posts!) :thumb:


No problem at all!


----------

